# ipad iphoto langue du soft



## father (13 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous

Petit problème depuis que j'ai mon ipad.

Je ne peux pas prendre mes photos avec iphoto????

2 Éme depuis que j'ai fait un synchro j'ai maintenant le soft dans leur langues 

Pouvez vous m'aider

Nb pour itune je crois avoir lu que itune 9,2 corrigerai le problème de iphoto

Cordialement


----------



## father (14 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

D'abord excuses je pense ne pas avoir été clair.

Aussi je recommence.

J'ai acheté mon nouveau jouet, l'IPAD 64 GO WIFI.

Depuis que je l'ai synchronisé avec mon mac pro 13.

Je me retrouve confronté avec deux problèmes;

Le premier je n'arrive pas à transférer mes photos depuis Iphoto.

Ce problème va être corrigé par itune 9,2 me semble t'il.

Le deuxième problème qui pour moi est insurmontable.

Mes softs sont maintenant dans leur langue d'origine.

Bien qu'au paravant ils étaient en français.

que faire??? 

Merci pour votre aide éventuelle.

Et au créateur de ce forum.

Christian dis father

Cordialement.


----------

